# Boiler Stove Any opinions/ experience with these 3e



## joanod (9 Jan 2012)

Hi 

Any help would be appreciated.

I would like to hear opinions on the; 

Stanley Reginald..... also the
Hunter 80b
Blacksmith (equivilant I thinks its the Farrier)
The Stanley seems to have the smallest firebox of the 3, each would be adequate, worries include the efficiency of the system longterrm...

The more traditional look would suit better but if the Reginald works efficiently then this would be the choice..

Any help would be great...


----------



## Shane007 (10 Jan 2012)

Check out http://www.whatstove.co.uk/


----------



## joanod (9 May 2012)

Thanks Shane I have checked out this site but I suppose because the Reginald is relatively new there are no reviews of it, also the blacksmith isnt there either. If anyone has had to make a similar decision I would like to hear from them.

All opinions appreciated....thanks its a lot of money and we have to make the decision very soon..

Thanks J


----------



## McD1978 (10 May 2012)

Hi Joan,

We too were looking at Stanley & Blacksmith but when we got our plumber around to look at the job he said the Stanley Tara would be the best job.  We were concerned that this stove would be too small but he brought us to visit a large two story house near by that had one installed recently.  We were impressed and went ahead and installed the Tara.  Heat is very good from it (for both water and rads) and it's very efficient so far.


----------



## joanod (10 May 2012)

Thanks McD

We have the figures for our situation and the water output and room output necessary defo would require either Reginald/Hunter14 (I said 80b above in error this has much larger output) or the blacksmith farrier.........

Previously in other situations we have had experience of the Stanley Oisin & the Erin & the fionn and all work very well with no complaints, howeber the reginald is a new model and that is why I was looking for opinions/reviews.......the output required from this it much greater and also I suppose the look/appearance of the reginald is different too so I am not convinced.......the hunter however has a more traditional look and seems to get good reviews......

However I think for a lot of these that are good enough brands if they are plumbed (flue/chimney all working well) correctly and are in the correct size for the required output, would I be wrong to think, they will all perform?

Im confused.....

J


----------



## BLUEMAN (13 May 2012)

*stoves*

My advise for what its worth
is to get a stove that draws air into stove from outside theres a kit that comes with all good stoves. 
Worth the extra € 130 .  Avoids using up Room Oxygen, easier to control stove. 
I got one its a great job. 

Retailers will not advise you about this .

Stanley stoves have this facility on most models.


----------



## itsallwrong (14 May 2012)

Any stove MUST have an external unclosable vent in the room. The size is relational to the room and appliance.  That avoids using room air.
As Blueman says there are kits but the vent should be a priority as per regulations.


----------



## Molli (14 May 2012)

I've been told by a guy who fits stoves that Blacksmith are very good. I know somebody that has the Forge and they are more than happy with theirs and they had done enquiries beforehand also. A friend of mine has a Blacksmith also but not a boiler one and they are thrilled. They look lovely also. You can actually get shorter legs on some of the models if you ask about them.


----------

